# the sub prime mortgage crisis



## topday1 (6 Nov 2007)

Hello All,

Can anyone help me out here or does anyone have any opinions on the following.

Do you think the sub prime mortgage crisis in the USA has an effect on the Irish domestic construction industry or will have an effect?
 
thanks for your help!!


----------



## ClubMan (6 Nov 2007)

There are several existing threads on this topic in this forum already.


----------

